# New Website



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Please let me know what i can do to improve the design since I am still writing content. I am a Benjamin Moore/PPG retailer and home improvement showroom.
I also do sell Mi-T-M, Titan and Tri tech if anyboy is interested 
P.S 
Inspirationhomedesign.com was my old site but I had to look elsewhere since the website guy never ever got things going


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

http://create.mopro.com/127522/home
This is how the website looks right now


----------



## juddhandyman (Oct 4, 2016)

*Very good! just one thing*

Brilliant look! You have an opt in form and a click through number first thing we see. I think all i would change is having more content on the landing page 1000 words minimum

My website isnt as good as yours but the keywords in the content scoops up all the google searches


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Thinking of redoing the front 
And following dyb guidelines


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I clicked on it to look at it and got the sign in e-mail address thing. I never give out an e-mail address for something like this. It may weed out the casual looker so you have more serious people but I think it drives people away. It did me.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah I am working on embeding a newsletter as soon as people near the x or close button


----------



## jaipurputaiwala (Nov 4, 2016)

I have created a new website for my painting business and let me know if anything miss.


----------



## SleeperCell (Dec 1, 2016)

I love the look of it! It looks friggin on point! I looked at it on my phone and the only things I would suggest it to center the text a bit better and space out the sentences to make it easier on the eye.

I did the same for my site and it has even improved conversions. People started commenting on the looks and ease of navigation on the website.

Again, I'm no guru but it has definitely worked wonders for me.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ElTacoPaco - I see you are using that Tawk.to live chat feature. Just stumbled upon it and was wondering how you like it. I just added it to my sites yesterday. I also have the app for the phone as well. I did not add the visual part, I used the text links and a button on the contact page.

I really like it so far and the best thing it's totally free. It's hard to believe when all the others out there want 20 - 50 bucks a month for a live chat deal.

Do customers actually use it?

Pat


----------



## DaveMad (Feb 3, 2017)

Great work! Love the buttons at the top that make it easy for visitors to contact you. That should boost your leads. We recently added similar buttons to our plumbing site and it has helped quite a bit/

Take a look: http://www.cheektowaga-plumbers.com/


----------



## BorntoPaint (Feb 3, 2017)

ElTacoPaco, you are way ahead of me. I think your site looks good. I have a company coming up with a new site for me. Appreciate all these comments from others. I might add that lead form that was mentioned. www.southeastpaintco.com


----------



## BorntoPaint (Feb 3, 2017)

*Question*



juddhandyman said:


> Brilliant look! You have an opt in form and a click through number first thing we see. I think all i would change is having more content on the landing page 1000 words minimum
> 
> My website isnt as good as yours but the keywords in the content scoops up all the google searches


Why do you say have 1000 words on the homepage? Why do you have a specific number?


----------



## PeterRuchti (Mar 29, 2017)

It's off to a great start!

I'd recommend reconsidering your photo selection. The photo of a dog, a super modern kitchen and of a deck for the photos at the top of the home page might not attract your ideal client. I'd recommend putting in photos of the house (or business) interiors and exteriors that related closest to your clients.

Also, maybe revise "BE FLOORED BY OUR FLOORING" 

The content should speak to the customer on the top of the home page. Consider adding things that'll stand out to your client (like best customer service, assistance with their paint color selection, etc). I see you have a 9 year warranty which means your materials are high quality.

I've got a few other ideas to increase customer conversion. Feel free to reach out if you'd like me to send over more ideas!


----------



## PeterRuchti (Mar 29, 2017)

*Being Listed On Google*



juddhandyman said:


> Brilliant look! You have an opt in form and a click through number first thing we see. I think all i would change is having more content on the landing page 1000 words minimum
> 
> My website isnt as good as yours but the keywords in the content scoops up all the google searches


Agreed! Adding more pages geared toward the keywords would help too. Keywords like "local painting contractor", "best painters", etc.

I'd also recommend signing up for a Google My Business page -- it is free and will really help.


----------



## PeterRuchti (Mar 29, 2017)

*Off to a great start*



BorntoPaint said:


> ElTacoPaco, you are way ahead of me. I think your site looks good. I have a company coming up with a new site for me. Appreciate all these comments from others. I might add that lead form that was mentioned. www.southeastpaintco.com


Your website is looking good! I bet it ranks on Google fairly well.

I'd recommend condensing your contact form. I've found that people are more willing to fill it out when it is just the name, phone number/email and a message box. That way you can get them on the phone and you're more likely to sell based off of value rather than cost.


----------

